# Glyphen mit 3.1



## Dabow (16. April 2009)

Hallo liebe Buffies ! Kann mir einer helfen ? Ich suche alle neuen Glyphen die mit 3.1 kamen ( eigentlich nur die DK Glyphen ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mir einer sagen wo ich lediglich die neuen finde ???
Über die Sufu habe ich die neuen nicht gefunden. Liebe Grüße


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (16. April 2009)

Google >> Glyphen Patch 3.1 und dann die nächsten 150 seiten xD


----------



## Ragnar24X (16. April 2009)

Die stehen doch auch bei Buffed drinne ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Oder irre ich mich da ?


----------



## Rethos (16. April 2009)

Entweder du gehst einfach bei den News unter "Patchnotes" , dann auf DK ... ganz unten steht alles was sich an glyphen geändert hat und somit auch die neuen...

Ingame wirste die neuen aber wohl noch net finden.. Leider .. (gimmeh endlich Haunt und LifeTap Glyph>.<)


----------



## Dabow (16. April 2009)

Hier die Lösung für alle : 

Krieger : http://wowdata.buffed.de/item/list/16.1
Paladin : http://wowdata.buffed.de/item/list/16.2
Jäger : http://wowdata.buffed.de/item/list/16.3
Schurke : http://wowdata.buffed.de/item/list/16.4
Priester : http://wowdata.buffed.de/item/list/16.5
Todesritter : http://wowdata.buffed.de/item/list/16.6
Schamane : http://wowdata.buffed.de/item/list/16.7
Magier : http://wowdata.buffed.de/item/list/16.8
Hexenmeister : http://wowdata.buffed.de/item/list/16.9
Druide : http://wowdata.buffed.de/item/list/16.11


----------



## Pcasso (16. April 2009)

geh ins archiv von buffed.de in märz.....dann drückst du Strg+F (Suchfunktion) gibts ein Talentplaner

dann erscheint der Talentplaner vom Testrealm, da klickste dann auf die Glyphenslots und schon siehste was es so gibt


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (16. April 2009)

zu den neuen glyphen frage ich mich wann man sie denn im ah kaufen kann ;-)

von 3 neuen druiden glyphen konnte man gestern abend (23h) erst 1 im ah bekommen 

oder

es waren schon alle wieder weg...


----------



## Dabow (16. April 2009)

Bird_of_Prey schrieb:


> zu den neuen glyphen frage ich mich wann man sie denn im ah kaufen kann ;-)
> 
> von 3 neuen druiden glyphen konnte man gestern abend (23h) erst 1 im ah bekommen
> 
> ...



Ja, das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt ,,,, ich brauche unbedingt die 2 neuen Glyphen für den Frostbaum !


----------



## Whispered (16. April 2009)

das wird wohl nicht so einfach und schnell wie bei alten sein
da die schreiben erst bücher finden oder kaufen müssen und dann random eine glyphe erlehrnen
und nun dürft ihr euch ausmalen wie es laufen wird...


----------



## Dabow (16. April 2009)

Whispered schrieb:


> das wird wohl nicht so einfach und schnell wie bei alten sein
> da die schreiben erst bücher finden oder kaufen müssen und dann random eine glyphe erlehrnen
> und nun dürft ihr euch ausmalen wie es laufen wird...



Überteuerte AH Preise ... Ihhh


----------



## Wiegehtwas (16. April 2009)

LOL ... es gibt keine und zu teuer....

das dauert noch ewig bis alle Rezepte verfügbar sind ... ich hab 2 Inschriftenheinis...nur lest den Patch... neue Inschriftler bekommen für die Nordendforschung 3 Rezepte... alte nur 1 . 

Selbst wenn man bisher alle Rezepte hatte, dauert es also min. 1 Monat bis man alle neuen hat, nur bei dem Preis von ca.1-2 Stack Kräutern täglich,  werde ich die neuen Glyphen sicher nicht unter 50g das Stück verkaufen. Somal sie jeder haben will.


----------



## Grimdhoul (16. April 2009)

kann man eigenlich neue Glyphen über die nordendforschung lernen WENN MANN SCHON ALLE GELERNT HAT ? ioch kann mit meinem DK alle glyphen vor patch 3.1 und würde gern auch die neuen lernen, gestern lernte ich nämlich nichts über die nordendforschung .. nur über Bücher und co ?


----------



## Dragó82 (16. April 2009)

Nein die 3.1 glyphen lernt an nur über Glyphen Bücher die Random droppen leider weis ich auch nicht wo oder von wem die dropen.


----------



## Ryanna (16. April 2009)

Wiegehtwas schrieb:


> LOL ... es gibt keine und zu teuer....
> 
> Selbst wenn man bisher alle Rezepte hatte, dauert es also min. 1 Monat bis man alle neuen hat, nur bei dem Preis von ca.1-2 Stack Kräutern täglich,  werde ich die neuen Glyphen sicher nicht unter 50g das Stück verkaufen. Somal sie jeder haben will.



Das Forschen wird dir nix bringen, les doch einfach mal die patchnotes!

_Es wurden 50 neue Glyphenrezepte hinzugefügt. Diese neuen Rezepte können aus den Büchern der Glyphenbeherrschung erlernt werden, die von den Monstern in Nordend zurückgelassen werden. Das Lesen eines Buchs der Glyphenbeherrschung kann zum zufälligen Entdecken eines der neu hinzugefügten Rezepte führen._

Also ist Mobkloppen angesagt.


----------



## Kehro (16. April 2009)

Wobei ich 50 Gold für eine vernünftige Glyphe noch akzeptabel finde, da ich dank Dualskillung kaum wieder wechseln werde.
Bei uns auf dem Server kursieren bereits die ersten Bücher, Stückpreis ca 3500 Gold.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (16. April 2009)

die eine neue glyphe hab ich gestern für 15g bekommen...war auch die einzige zu dem preis die anderen lagen bei 25g aufwärts


----------

